# How is it legal



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I was on Facebook and came across this guy who post pictures and videos of dog fighting. How is that able to be up? There is pictures with him and dogs and the kennels name on his shirt. I don't understand, wouldn't someone committing a crime get in trouble bragging about it. Smh


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Either he is an idiot or in a country dog fighting is legal is guess.


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

He is in North Carolina it says. From New Mexico but who knows


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what bothers me is even if it is in the states it doesn't violate Facebook terms and conditions. So even if you report them they don't always get taken down. So lame!


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

He has the dogs labeled 80 min fight winner for one another dog is missing it's left side of his muzzle


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Dog fighters should be strung by their nuts. Let's put them in a cage with mma fighters and make them fight to the death. Then we will see who's left standing. They're cowards, plain and simple.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Its legal because the supreme court deemed it okay for us to watch clips or stream.. Otherwise its controlled information not freedom of speech or knowledge. 

Now if he's in the states he'll pay hell. If he's outside tvd country they'll just monitor the talk as it cross references with ppl stateside.

Before 1976 in the USA and many non westernized countries, women children popcorn and drinks, movie cameras beer stands, veterinarians or natural vet techs corner men referee.. 
Once they made it CRIMINAL the criminals took it over. Remember once advertised in ggd police gazette when thugs wanted German shepherds, dobies, and rotts.

Being a humaniac doesn't make you a humanitarian... ;-).


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There is a difference between dog fighters and old dog men, but that's not what this thread is about. Lets keep it on track.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

raiderblue said:


> dog fighters should be strung by their nuts. Let's put them in a cage with mma fighters and make them fight to the death. Then we will see who's left standing. They're cowards, plain and simple.


hmmmm, thems purdy strong words there cuz! Read alittle bit about the history of the apbt's. How it was done. Dont just read the bad stuff!

Not trying to sway your thinking just asking you to see the whole picture. Never know you may view things a bit different.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

the history of the APBT has nothing to do with the scum on facebook thinking that are bad asses who post their dog fighting illegally in the United States. If you or Surfer saw either of the clips I saw the past few weeks, you would be just as appalled, one was a bait dog getting used and we all know historically bait dogs are not used.


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't mean to start a stir up. My mind was blown seeing that Facebook with comments from people saying they need pups from the winner. Pit fighting is an important part of history. Dog fighting for money not to prove anything is different in my eyes. It wasn't just pits he had squared up he has a Dogo and it looks to be maybe a chow/mix with no ears


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

yall are correct. i did not nor will i see whats on fb. i was just suggesting.

i dont have a dog in this fight. no pun intended.

excuse me for getting involved in this.

but i do agree no good dogman would post much less compete in that kind of venture.

i apologize for hoping to clear the air and move on. reckon i'll just move on.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

what happen??????????

of all the years i've been around these dogs,
anyone who knows me,

knows that I WILL NOT PUT UP WITH AN ANIMAL BEING MIS-TREATED, ANY ANIMAL.....

NO I DIDNT SEE WHAT WAS ON FB, I DONT LIKE SEEING THAT KIND OF STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!

but it just so happens i was around pre-76,

and the men i was talking about are heroes,

just because they believed differently, 

dosent make them monsters, it wqas different times,

thats all i was trying to say.

think back on all the breeders of gamebred dogs,

they all couldnt be cowards or monsters.

there was a time in our history when the apbt was thought of in high reguard.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

report this guy make a stink and maybefacebook will force the guy to take it down me me the guys name and call the cops maybe


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The guy that posted the fight video has started a shit storm on Facebook. He's also saying that he was trained by the ADBA. Now the ADBA has come out with a statement regarding this asshat.

It has come to the attention of the Board of Directors of the American Dog Breeders Association Inc (ADBA) that a person on Facebook, using the name of Lumi Asani, is claiming to be a member of this Association and has worked for and has “trained” using the Association as his education.

Nothing could be further from the truth as we have no record of this individual even owning a dog registered with the ADBA. The ADBA is an all breed registry, and as such does not have members, only customers As far as “training”, no canine registry could or would offer the training that this individual professes to have received. Also the ADBA does not condone ANY illegal activity, which includes dog fighting. 

We have sent a cease and desist to the individual and filed a complaint with Facebook corporate office, to have the page taken down. We are pursing legal action, as this posting of lies by this individual or group of individuals has caused harm to this corporation. We will pursue this to the end to find those responsible.

Hank Greenwood
President / Chairman of the Board
American Dog Breeders Association Inc.

"Over the past several days the Rocky Mount Police Department has received numerous calls about a dog fighting operation in Rocky Mount. The calls were stemming from a facebook video which shows dogs fighting and listed Rocky Mount as the location. Our department has investigated this video and information. The subjects responsible and location it is occurring is not in Rocky Mount, it is actually in another country. We appreciate the interest and concern from everyone to help stop this horrible crime."


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

GOOD FOR YOU!!! hell yeah!! kick his ass seas bass!


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

That is wonderful to hear. I didn't know it was such a huge deal.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I took a look at his fb page now. 

He looks to have about 5 different types of dogs. And gross tie pictures of his mutts. He also bitching about people hassling him for fighting dogs. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

anyone that mis-treats a dog, in my opinion should be dealt with accordingly,

even when its an apbt, because not all 'gamebred' dogs are willing to participate,

and its not a big deal if they dont, but you dont torture one because of your own shortcomings.

and i dont care what country it is, it still shouldnt happen,

sorry, but thats just how i feel, 

i love my family of dogs, and if i found out one of mine was being mis-treated,

i would do just like what was done before, i'd go take my dogs back.

oveer 20 were brought back,


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure if it's one of the same dudes i saw in a clip the other day but that's awesome news thy are looking at someone more closely.

What I don't get about the law, firehazard you may know what I'm asking, is freedom of whatever how come it's not illegal (according to Facebook) to show a illegal dog fight but if you have say child porn that's illegal and so is filming child porn. Why are dog fights not hand in hand?!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i think the reason, is because animals are thought of as property, in the eyes of the law.

and property and humans are different, i know some people consider them 'part of the family', i do too.

but their not, it starts a slippery slope, because it could somehow or another, bring farm animals into the equation, then no steaks, no pork chops, and no chicken wings.

thats why some states let it go unnoticed for years after '76', states with a lot of rural areas especially.

hard to tell an old time farmer what he can do with his stock. [good luck on that one]

but time goes by and things change, sometimes for the better, sometimes not.

makes me wonder why anyone even wants a 'game bred' dog.

take care


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ahhh that's probably it. Still doesn't make sense. But a lot of laws don't. I would jut hope Facebook would adhere to standards all around. Seems the pic and choose what's acceptable and what violates terms.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I saw the statement from the ADBA yesterday but i had no clue that it was in response to this dumbass. im glad that they are proactivily fighting against this. and im happy the police took the right steps to look into this guy. thats how it should be handled, not hassling FB and being a keyboard warrior.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

surfer said:


> but time goes by and things change, sometimes for the better, sometimes not.
> 
> *makes me wonder why anyone even wants a 'game bred' dog.*
> 
> take care


Things have only gotten worse since the laws took hold on people, and it began being enforced.

As with anything, once something legit is made illegal, swarms of scum are lured into it. 
Same with the dogs. This breed has suffered more abuse than any other, all because of the laws, and because of the dog worshipers, who think dogs are people. 
(Yet many of these idiots have no problem seeing humans bash each others brains out, and then are dumb enough to think MMA fighters are real warriors, which they are not.)

All the older dogmen I have spoken with say the same thing...up until the humaniacs fooled people into thinking matching was abuse, everyone accepted it.
Everyone knew what the ApBT was bred for. There was no nation-wide hate of the breed.
The abusers we see today were the creation of the haters...the HSUS, and the dog worshipers, another form of scum on the earth. 
They invented the baiting, the beating, the gunpowder diet, lock dog in dark all day, etc...
Charge them haters just as much as the scum bag thugs. IMO they deserve more punishment for imagining all that crap. 
It was their saying it that gave the abusers all the crazy ideas.

Fast-forward to today, and there is a young generation dumb enough to think the very creators of the breed are monsters and bad men.
When truth be told, dogmen took better care of their dogs than any of the damn protesters of matching. And their dogs were in far superior health. 
These pit dogs, who the ignorant think were abused, loved battle, and it was their life breath. 
They were once a symbol of the fighting spirit of Americans. Never back down, never quit.

But why do the haters of matching love these dogs, when they hate their creators? 
IMO, if a person hates it that much, they have no business owning a dog of this breed. 
They must RESPECT the warrior heritage...and get them a poopsie-doodle if they want an all lovey dovey dog.

As for the scum bags who pose as dogmen and ruined the real dogman reputation....well, they can take a bullet. 
As for those who disrespect even the old timers, well, they were not cowards, as some idiots imagine.

I say let the idiots post on FB. It is not called Fed's Book for nothing. 
You all hate it, but what better way to catch them than to let them post and then track them scum down?

Toughen up! You want pit dogs but can't handle a little blood and guts? LMAO...:stick:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Eeggggzactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^ thats the cold hard truth G


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

surfer said:


> i think the reason, is because animals are thought of as property, in the eyes of the law.
> 
> and property and humans are different, i know some people consider them 'part of the family', i do too.
> 
> ...


Reading this makes me think that the SPCA in South Africa is heading towards the.no steaks and chicken wings deal.

Heard this morning that apparently there a farmers who have started to hold illegal rodeos in the rural area down here. SPCA was all over their asses about it too.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

g-man, i dont know where or how you gather your information,

but, i wonder if you really know how much truth you speak................

you sound like pre '76'

not everyone agrees on everything, 

but i certainly agree 100% with you on this one, 

GOOD POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I guess to be perfectly honest I could care less about what someone else does with their animals. It's none of my business, far as I'm concerned that's what's wrong with the world we live in today. I think people should worry about their own  not their neighbors.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: G! YOU GIT AN ATTABOY.


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

My feelings exactly. Everyone wants a game dog , but the hypocrites hate the very thing that made the American pit bull terrier what they have become. More muscular, athletic, intelligent, game, and human loving than any other dog on the face of Gods green earth. I'll pass out another attaboy for you G.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

g-man, i dont know if my comment counts as an.

'ATTA BOY'

if not,

'ATTA BOY' 
GOOD POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i'm sure none of us are from the same background,

but knowing there are some, that think as you do,

lets me know, all hope is not lost...........


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Glad my words made sense to a few.

I just think, as you guys probably do too, that this country has gone soft.

We all may be from different backgrounds, but when it comes to these dogs, great minds think alike. 
We just need to remember, although a bunch of twigs (weak minded people) may be strong, a bunch of branches (strong minded individuals) will always overpower the weak, even if the strong are less in number.

Saw a video this morning that actually reminded me of this post. Only substitute kids with dogs, and apply the principles lol. 
George Carlin Kids & Parents - YouTube

One line I agree with:
"Nature knows best... We are saviing too many lives in this country, of all ages. Nature should be allowed to kill off all the weak and sickly and ignorant people without interference from air-bags and batting helmets." LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

That definitely gets a thumbs up. Great job goemon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

